# Help please...Our dog going downhill fast



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2013)

We are asking for help...our Vizsla is about to die and I don't know whether to put him down or find other solutions.

Part I: Copper, a 6.5 year old male Vizsla, began displaying weakness and pain in back limbs in early fall 2012. We went to visit the vet in October 2012 and were given pain management and glucosamine for a diagnosis of “early onset” rheumatoid arthritis by a new partner in the vet’s office. (There had been a food change prior to these symptoms, so we switched back to the original food gradually and started the glucosamine supplement.) The pain meds helped somewhat, but once those stopped, he again displayed weakness and general lethargy, and muscle atrophy. Thinking the food change might help, we waited until the changeover was complete and gave it a little time to see if there was a difference. 
Part II: He started deteriorating considerably in mid-December, prompting another visit to the vet. This time we saw our regular vet and he became quite alarmed at Copper’s appearance and lethargy (Copper actually laid down on the exam room floor….), His chewing muscles on side and top of skull had actually atrophied and showed his skull bones. He immediately ordered extensive blood panels and soon discovered a severe protein deficiency, his albumin and protein was very low. There was protein and blood in the urine sample (he believes the blood could come from a bladder infection). Here's a big problem: He wanted to refer out to an internist. However, after losing a job we just don't have the funds to go much further. 

We started on a RX Pancroved, a restricted diet low in fat and protein.. canned food called WD , and an antibiotic for a possible urinary/bladder infection, and Prednisone. These were all to treat a variety of possible causes for the low protein absorption until further tests (ultrasounds) could be ordered after the holidays. 
The protocol seemed to be working (he was eating if you spoon-fed him and seemed to have a little energy—trying to keep the ball away from our Weimaraner…) until he got ahold of a piece of grilled chicken. After this, he has quickly reverted and deteriorated further. He is now refusing food, water and drools excessively.

Another person in FL had a Vizsla with similar problems and said that a specialist actually gave enzymes with food as well as B12. Actually one year later the B12 seems to have been the winner for them. Who would have thought that? 

If this sounds familiar to anyone please let me know.

Thank you for reading this long diatribe.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslahealth.net/polymyositis/introduction

Something similar to this? Very sorry, have no further information. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6046.0.html


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Tim - I am so very sorry to hear about your vizsla's health problems....

My first thought was polymyositis as well, there are a couple of videos on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcMrUtVJhkY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lSSjDS_8A8

Are these symptoms similar to Copper's?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Coopers ill health. Only you and your family can decide to push ahead or let Copper go. Its got to be a tough decision but you heart will let you know when its time.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Tim, I don't know anything about the disease, but I am sorry to hear about Copper's problems. I can't imagine how difficult it is to see him like that. Wishing you the best as you go through this process and make whatever decisions you need to!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello. Tim... Poor Copper! This is so sad. You know, since he is still quite young, and you have a budget to consider, why not try the enzymes and B12? If it worked for the Vizsla in Florida, it seems like it would be worth a try for Copper. This is a difficult situation, for sure, but because of his age, I would try a few more things before giving up In the end, your heart will tell you what to do. Best wishes! Will be thinking of you and your V boy.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I had one like this but not until He was a Elder

I got him back one more year as the life is quality not just time served if its suffering

I can tell your really trying and care 

The ears are still a key as well Love him reward him and still walk him even if its very short it still can be still healing

I gave mine( B12) injections every morning and it helped us 2 years

You must beat back his core

Few talk on here of this

Health is the core and( Super digestive Enzymes) they will help break down the Protein problems Fats and Carbs

I would also add ( Ultimate 15 strain Probiotics ) with( Trace Minerals with his waters) and the strongest form about 50 mgs for a dog (CoQ10= Ubiquinol)

As he improves add Krill Oil this great rich pure food source supports Whales and you can get all of this very great prices at www.swansonvitamins.com to your door pure and a value

I am my Vet 11 pointers later all shots and more later my last V earned age 18 very productive years with Gods grace until his last year he had to give us

Vets are a need yes breaks, cancers, infections and more and I salute there services but are behind the Q ball due to the educations they study

Do not feed Gods gifts of Natural healers to me much like humans 

May God Bless you

Remember He or She can still win this back reward the most basic function and if its a slide farther south

show Mercy

They feel so much more then most think


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I am taking him to our vet this morning. I really appreciate all of your concerns and insight. It helps to know that I have support with our vet team and with your insight.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Tim - hopefully the vet will be able to figure out what is going on with Cooper.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Rudy ... your a bit hard to follow but you are dead on with the nutritional advice. I would add to that list removing all wheat from the diet as it creates a host of its own problems and use a limited ingredient food and give him Royal Jelly for all his B vitamins and energy (Food of the queen Bee). As he recovers start adding MSM (Sulfer) to reduce inflammation and cleanse.

You may want to consider giving him cooked ground meats with cooked carrots, squash and sweet potatoes for a while as these will be easily digested and will not promote inflammation. 

If he has digestive tract problems and you feed him hard to digest foods it will create immune responses that can bring on multiple health problems including what you are describing.

My wife has Celiacs Disease and we overcame it and healed her stomach with a similar diet so she could begin absorbing nutrients from her food again. 

We feed Summit a wheat free, limited ingredient free range, grass fed meats food - He is almost two and has never had any health problems and all allergies went away once he was on it.

A lot of human and animal health problems are caused by the crap modified grains, soy and processed food & sugar that companies like Monsanto are feeding us.

Vets & Doctors as was stated don't know jack about nutrition and how it effects health. They promote the worst things for it and just treat the symptoms not the problems that create them, but that's all they are taught in Med School.

Hope things work out well for you and your pup. !!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Tim,

I am so sorry to hear how ill Cooper is, I can read how heart broken you are and how desperate you are to try and help your boy.

I am sorry, that I have no experience with the symptoms you have described, but just wanted to say I am sending you lots of virtual hugs and best wishes.

Look long and hard at your boys diet - I have found diet is responsible for so many problems in dogs and humans. I think *ctracyverizon* has hit the nail on the head.

Do keep in touch, good or bad you will get a lot of support from the wonderful members of this forum.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I want you to look at what is in this food you were Prescribed.

Prescription Diet®
w/d® Canine Low Fat-Diabetic-Gastrointestinal
Water, Egg Product, Whole Grain Corn, Chicken, Cracked Pearled Barley, Pork Liver, Powdered Cellulose, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Iodized Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, L-Tryptophan, Ascorbic Acid (source of vitamin C), L-Carnitine, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite.

Anyone with digestive problems like Celiacs, IBS, Crones Etc. would not be able to eat what is in here without immune responses.

They used Modified corn and grain (Barley is a GMO grain that has been genetically altered) that are very hard or impossible to digest and vitamins can also be difficult for any leaky gut (animal or human) to tolerate.

Most Doctors prescribe the same stupid diet to people with Celiacs and Crohns and worsen the problem rather that heal it. They then prescribe drugs and fiber to deal with the symptoms that result in making it impossible for the body to heal.

He has been given antibiotics which have killed his good bacteria and further destroyed the dogs ability to process food and the bad bacteria that has taken over his intestines is probably causing gas and bloating and further inflammation.

Feeding grains feeds the bad bacteria - feeding high protein low carb starves bad bacteria and allows the stomach flora to re-balance with use of pro-biotics and digestive enzymes.

I know I am going against what the Vet is telling you but I have done massive research on this subject and have seen dramatic results in a human that was starving to death due to stomach and intestine disorders caused by food, by simply feeding her broiled cooked (Grass Fed) ground beef with boiled and pureed carrots for 5 days, breakfast lunch and dinner. (Called the"Specific Carbohydrate Diet" for people with Celiacs)

It changed her life and turned her health around that fast and she then began adding other foods slowly that were easy to digest and now feels normal again.

Something to consider while there is time for it.

I really hope this helps as it breaks my heart to think of what your both going through.

Regards ...


----------

